# Romancoke/Matapeake



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Figure on hitting them both today, and into evening. Not sure where I will start so less sure where I finish. But blues reports been okay, bait fish good, stripers small, and figure may be able to get some bait for AI.  

May even try some of the Big Rad crabbing while I am out, nothing to lose but some chunks off the salted eels, and figure low tied in a few hours, so may try some soft crabbing, peeler searching in the shallows.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Bob, when are you figuring the fishing ought to heat up on AI?


----------



## Big E (Jun 12, 2006)

A couple of us were at Romancoke last night between 9 pm to 1 am. We first stopped at Peake but the waves were a bit too much. Slow night at the coke. My buddy caught 2 keeper Blues on spot. Both around 14 inches. That was it for us. Seemed like the everyone on the pier wasnt having any luck. It started to sprinkle so we called it a night.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Did only the Peake, from about 2pm til 9ish. Lots of small blues up to maybe 18", tiny croaker a decent amount of spot for cut bait. Have some decent blue heads for AI, and nice crowd, though crowded out.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

are blue heads good for bait??


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

EugeneChoe said:


> are blue heads good for bait??


Me have had decent success going after the sharks with them. Other than that, me sticking with bunker and peeler and clams for the other stuff.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

I stopped at Romancoke a week or so ago for the first time. It's really a nice pier ... I like the pole holder holes they made in the rails  

It was low tide and only small spot and small blues were around. I brought my pure pitching rod, but I guess I should have brought my heaver ... looks like the deep water is about where a good heave will take you. Too bad they didn't make the pier another 30 feet further out, but I suppose they were trying to avoid boating mishaps by keeping it away from the deep water


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

True but the boats should avoid th pier anyway. I have a boat butI STRONGLY support / encourage fishing rights / access from piers as there are not enough places for people to fish from. The should have went 20-30' out more so that people can get to deeper water easier.


----------



## Skinpower (Oct 5, 2005)

*hate boaters*

oh...not all of them.
Just ones who get really close to the fishing sites. Especially jet skiers...inconsiderate people.
Once I almost hit one of the jet skiers with my 4oz piramid sinker while I was casting. I didn't expect them to be that close to the romancoke pier. That was one dangerous moment...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Many years ago I fished with a guy who had an issue with boaters getting too clse to the pier. This man could sling a 15' rod and crack that top like a thunderbolt. Whenever a boater got too close he would crack a 4oz pyramid right at their boat and he usually hit the boat or put his line over it. 

Now I do not condone this sort of behavior (I have not fished with this person in over 6 years now) but it was interesting to see the boaters speed off afterwards.

Yes I am a boater but my god I have some common sense. Why in the hell do you get a boat to go back to a pier. There are much better structure out aways from any pier.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

fishhead said:


> I stopped at Romancoke a week or so ago for the first time. It's really a nice pier ... I like the pole holder holes they made in the rails
> 
> haha those stupid things, like a my friend say, who ever the moron is that drilled the holes should be shot. makes me laugh! backwards as shit!! can i say shit on this forum?


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

EugeneChoe, well I'll admit that I would have certainly done it differently, but they seem to keep the pole in place and don't seem to cause any scratches to the reel or pole.

Backwards? Probably  

I don't like using them (cuz you miss too many fish when you're not holding onto the pole), but I suppose they're OK for the slow time 

I was there at low tide ... didn't realize why the water was so muddy in close until I checked the depth ... had to be less than two feet, so I guess that's a better place at high tide, or when stripers are crusing the shallows at night.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

done differently, the holes are on backwards!!! hahaha. what genious pier engineer planned that!! haha i think its funny


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Maybe the guys who put the pier together were like most of us guys ... they finished the pier, then one of them said "this looks back a--wards"!

Then they read the directions


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

hahaha maybe, at least it wasnt me who was in charge of putting the pier together, cuz like when i take apart anything, id have mad extra peices left over... um yeah why are we floatin away?


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

crap forgot bout traffic...nvm


----------

